

A Crowdfunded, Open source satellite - midaya

Privacy, now thats become a huge concern for many people recently. We can&#x27;t do anything without corporations and governments nosing around.<p>What if we were to produce an open source communication satellite, ie. the satellite&#x27;s blueprints the software that runs it should be shared freely under a license such as the GPL and then launch it into space, thereby enabling everyone to connect to them. 
The idea is for the community to select an organization to build it and to have no one single &quot;owner&quot; once its launched into space. Perhaps the organization that built it and is composed of anyone and everyone willing to participate can &quot;own&quot; the satellite.<p>How much would something like this cost, in terms of time, people, money and other resources?
Would you fund an idea such as this? 
What are the legal implications of someone undertaking such a project?<p>I know, this does sound a little absurd, but I cannot help wonder what if this was the case, what if we could connect to a satellite anywhere anytime and communicate privately. I would definitely fund such a cause.
======
pymonks
I guess this was proposed some time back, but not sure if its going anywhere
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16367042](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16367042)

